# Where to buy Red Flint or similar pool filter sand?



## elbereth (Feb 11, 2018)

Hi everyone,

I've recently set up my first tank with a gravel substrate but realized that I had too much gunk falling in between the gravel so I decided to switch to sand. I initially considered Estes Marine Sand or CaribSea Super Naturals but the Estes is too expensive and I don't really like the color, and the CaribSea that I saw at my local Big Al's seemed way too fine. (Or is that just a top layer of dust? Can someone using this substrate please tell me if the grains are larger once you open the package?)

Which gets me to my question of pool filter sand. I'm looking for your typical sandy beige color, the sort of color you'd see around Lake Ontario. This one would be perfect: http://www.redflint.com/pool_filtration_sand.htm
Anyone know a local retailer? Or any other aquarium safe PFS of a similar color that I can buy in Toronto? Preferably North York, Scarborough or Markham, though I'm open to other options.

Thanks!


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

The Red Flint PFS and aquarium sand seem to be the same . Both are #20 grit. I have a bunch of the gravel, but have not seen it for sale anywhere. You might try to email them to see if there is anyone here that carries it. Another possibility might by Mohawk Abrasives. Never mind, just found out they went bankrupt in 2016.


----------



## elbereth (Feb 11, 2018)

Thanks BillD. I'll email them and see what they say. But yes, I had the impression that Red Flint would be hard to find here. 

Anyone ever find something similar? I know some of you folks use PFS in your tanks! Please chime in!


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

Pretty sure any pool supply company that sells filters can sell you the media you're looking for. I dont know of any in north york, but there are a bunch in mississauga off dundas that regularly carry filter sand.


----------



## elbereth (Feb 11, 2018)

Any specific products you'd recommend? I'm not exactly sure what to look for. Thanks.


----------



## hibackgold (Oct 14, 2017)

theres a pool supply warehouse at markham and ellesmere that sells pool filter sand...not sure if they have beige but i know they had white with black flakes which was the colour that i got...


----------



## elbereth (Feb 11, 2018)

Thanks hibackgold. That's one I didn't come across when searching online. 
Would this happen to be the sand you bought? http://www.discounterspoolandspa.com/Filter-Sand-50lb-Bag-P783.aspx


----------



## martelvis (Oct 31, 2015)

df001 said:


> Pretty sure any pool supply company that sells filters can sell you the media you're looking for. I dont know of any in north york, but there are a bunch in mississauga off dundas that regularly carry filter sand.[/
> 
> There used to be a pool supply place on Dufferin St., west side, just north of Finch. There used to be Paradice Pools on Willowdale, just north of Sheppard. Have not been there in a few years, so do not know if they are still around.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

The PFS around here is pretty much all the same stuff and is white. The Red Flint has a nice colour as it is made from a mix of colours.
If you want white, you can use #20 silica sand which tends to be cheaper than PFS. Same stuff essentially. My new pool filter will have the much cheaper #20 silica sand. It is pretty much white though, and I understand why one would prefer the Red Flint.


----------



## hibackgold (Oct 14, 2017)

elbereth said:


> Thanks hibackgold. That's one I didn't come across when searching online.
> Would this happen to be the sand you bought? http://www.discounterspoolandspa.com/Filter-Sand-50lb-Bag-P783.aspx


i think so...it was a white and green bag...$14 for 50lb bag....


----------



## elbereth (Feb 11, 2018)

Thank you all. I checked two pool supply stores today but they only carry PFS in white or gray. I'm starting to reconsider my decision to use sand. I really want to add fish soon so I'll stick with gravel for now. I'll just have to be more diligent with cleaning!


----------

